# Nvidia driver problem?



## mefizto (Apr 15, 2018)

Greetings all,

after compiling x11/nvidia-driver-340  with LINUX=off option, I see two errors:

```
ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.AGP.VID._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20170303/nsarguments-205)
NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:1:00): 57, Failed shmoo sddr3 link training
```
Regarding the former, the general consensus appears to be that the error is caused by Nvidia not adhering to the ACPI standard, and the error being harmless.  Regarding the latter, I cannot find any conclusion; therefore, any insight would be appreciated.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

